# improving embryo quality - advice needed please



## Flowerwaitingtobloom (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi
I recently had a failed cycle, had 20 eggs, 12 fertilised but only 2 made it to blastocyst - they were 4bc and 3 bc.  Last time they were compacting blastocysts.  Is there anything I can do to help improve the embryo quality?  I have PCOS so not sure if that effects egg quality when on IVF?  Is it possibly sperm related?  any help appreciated x


----------



## Gulnaz (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi

We have had several cycles where by we get a high number of eggs but then only have 1/2 left for transfer. Our last cycle which was done abroad I had none for transfer which I was totally shocked to hear. The clinic then advised it could be an egg quality issue and said to take DHEA and Metformin. I have also been diagnosed with PCOS and am currently taking both, I am taking 25mg daily of DHEA as it is not good for PCOS sufferers. I did ask AGATE on here and she advised inositol which I am also taking. This also improves egg quality. We have had all the tests done, DNA frag test and karyotype which have come back normal. Hope this helps.


Gulnaz


----------



## Flowerwaitingtobloom (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks, I will look into this, although I have read conflicting opinions on dhea as I also have pcos and I believe it increases testosterone


----------



## Clarke12 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi there,

On our last cycle we had poor embryo quality, 10 eggs were collected but only 2 were suitable for transfer and even these were poor quality.  Apparently my eggs let in 2 many of dh sperm causing abnormalities with the embryos.  We are soon to start our 3rd and final attempt and in a bid to improve quality I have been on metformin for about 4 months, have been taking a pre conception vitamin, co enzyme q10, royal jelly, and have been told a high protein diet can help so have been drinking plenty of milk and eating lots of high protein foods. I was also advised to take whey to go protein shake (I got it from holland and barrats) 

We don't know yet wether any of this has made a difference I'm just   it will all be worth it and at least I feel better in myself knowing I've tried my best.

Hope some of this helps and I haven't ranted on for to long  
Take care
Clarke12 xx


----------



## Flowerwaitingtobloom (Aug 7, 2013)

thanks Clarke, v. helpful, def not ranting!!. I am willing to try anything, just wish there was an easy way of telling whether it is my egg that's the problem or something else (or a mixture).  Its so frustrating not knowing why its failed and therefore not knowing how to make things better.  Guess all I can do is try the supplements as suggested and just hope that it works.  Did they tell you why your egg was letting in 2 sperm?
Good luck with your next ICSI, hopefully that will resolve all the issues you have and bring you a BFP x


----------

